# Singing Pumpkins currently in production!



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Haunters!

Here's the list of Singing Pumpkins Effects currently in production for 2017:
"Werewolves of London" (Warren Zevon)
Jack Jokes vol. 1 & 2 (original content. We've been meaning to do this for about 3 years now!)
"Somebody's Watching Me" (Rockwell)
"Li'l Red Riding Hood" (999)
"Jump in the Line" (Harry Belafonte)
and POSSIBLY
"Shake Your Bones" (Marco Marinangeli)
or
"Happy Trails" (Van Halen)

Let us know your thoughts in the comments below!

(Any suggestions for other songs will be considered for the 2018 season.)

Don't forget to visit our website to see all the animations we currently have available!


----------

